# THE MORBID MANSION STUDIOS WEBSITE has Finally launched!



## MorbidMansionMike (May 22, 2009)

Hi its Mike! I hope I'm putting this in the right place! I have good news!

Well Good News is that the all new Morbid Mansion Studios Website has Finally launched! Our new homepage will feature all of our projects, old and New,
and will give Updates on current projects on the go!
But That's Not all, Morbid Mansion Studios Webpage is also dedicated to the Filmmakers (anykind), Propmakers and Makeup Artists, Horror and
Halloween Enthusiasts all over the Web and just like you! We have special sections where You can show off your videos, photos, and wepages of your works in Morbid Mansion Studios
Website, and we will gladly help you show off your material in the "Honorable Horrors" section and put a spotllight on it! Theres even a special section where you can teach (and of course, be taught)
how to make simple props, makeup tricks and works, and many other projects! How about having a discussion over popular (and Horribly Unpopular!) Horror films, and
meet other Horror Fans! Want to link to your webpage? Gladly! We want to help ALL other independent filmmakers and Horror Enthusiasts, so If you want to share and show
off your passions for Halloween and all thing Horror, I welcome you to join our page!
Also coming soon is the Morbid Mansion Webstore, supplying Horror/Halloween Props from Morbid Mansion Studios, and as well as Horror and Non Horror Props and Tools
for Filmmakers everywhere! Right Now we Currently have Specialty Horror Fan T-Shirts available, and also Coming very soon are neat Prizes for our Members!
If you are a Horror and Halloween Freak/Fan who wants to show, tell, talk, or teach, or if your a filmmaker with awesome works made (or in the making), or if your plain just curious
and want to have some fun, I welcome you to Join the newly-launched Morbid Mansion Studios Webpage!

MORBID MANSION STUDIOS - Home


----------

